# any English speakers in Sorrento area?



## slewis

I will be moving to Sant'Agnello di Sorrento 1 Feb and would like to meet some English speaking people ...


----------



## LisaJW

We live about an hour or so south of Sorrento. 

Lisa


----------



## mc12

Hi- I have just moved to Sorrento with my husband and child and it would be nice to meet some other English speakers. Let us know if you would like to catch up. 
Regards
Mary


----------



## debie

*i am in sorrento*

Hello!

I am living in Sorrento since a year... looking for some friends that like me are living in a new place without friends and family.... specialy here where meeting new people is quite difficult...

anyone intrested for a chat?!

deborah


----------



## Highlandersf

I am in the same position. 

Just moved to Sorrento 3weeks ago. Making friends is not as easy as it has been in other places i have lived. Learning italian hopefuly will help me settle in quicker. 

if anyone wants to meet up and share experiences or make new local friends. I cant PM people as new to fourm so just reply below and we can talk. 

p.s. i have found a couple of friendly bars so far. The English inn, Chaplins and Kontact all have nice chatty people working in them.

regards 

Simon


----------



## fillipio99

hi guys. im new to this so please bare with me,

for the past 2 years i have been trying to move, live and work in italy but am finding it very difficult. so far i have applied for 250 jobs. Although i visit sorrento for the occasional holiday here and there i also spent a whole month there in a camp site for the sole purpose of finding a job.. sadly I returned home unacomplished. there were no jobs available out there (id settle for a bar job, hotel job, etc... anything just to get me started with my dream).

i was wondering if anyone who lives in sorrento has any tips or advise for me. perhaps you run a small business, club or hotel and are in need of work. in which case 'i am your man and will be over there in a shot'.

any advise you could give me would surely be appreciated.

i await your reply.

many thanks for your timem in reading this.

fill

p.s i didnt really introduct myself. i am 26 years old currently working for the NHS as an anaesthetic assistant. but have had lots of other jobs (clerical, restaurant, customer service, retail, etc).


----------



## fillipio99

simon. i would glady meet up with you, tell me. have you managed to find work?? and accomodation do you know whether there are any jobs going around the sorrento area. i would Pack up in an instant



Highlandersf said:


> I am in the same position.
> 
> Just moved to Sorrento 3weeks ago. Making friends is not as easy as it has been in other places i have lived. Learning italian hopefuly will help me settle in quicker.
> 
> if anyone wants to meet up and share experiences or make new local friends. I cant PM people as new to fourm so just reply below and we can talk.
> 
> p.s. i have found a couple of friendly bars so far. The English inn, Chaplins and Kontact all have nice chatty people working in them.
> 
> regards
> 
> Simon


----------



## fillipio99

hi Deborah. i hope you have finally found some friends.

I was over sorrento last march 2012 for a month (camping out in the nube d'agento camp site). my sole purpose was to hopefully get a job whilst i was over there so that i could pack up in the UK and complete my dream in living in italy.

can you tell me wether or not there is much work over there?

im seriously looking for someone who has a room to rent for the time being whilst i get on my feet. perhaps you know of some people who could help me find a job over there?

many thanks for your time in reading this email

sincerely

fill


debie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am living in Sorrento since a year... looking for some friends that like me are living in a new place without friends and family.... specialy here where meeting new people is quite difficult...
> 
> anyone intrested for a chat?!
> 
> deborah


----------



## Mooshka123

I am traveling to sorrento at the beginning if August and am looking for some english speaking company. Any interest in meeting for a drink or meal. 

Regards,


----------



## Mooshka123

*Chat ?*

Hi Debie

I will be in Sorrento traveling solo and would love to meet for a chat, drinks or a meal. I will be in for the first week of August. Please let me know if you would like to meet up.

Regards, m 




debie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am living in Sorrento since a year... looking for some friends that like me are living in a new place without friends and family.... specialy here where meeting new people is quite difficult...
> 
> anyone intrested for a chat?!
> 
> deborah


----------



## StephViana

*Buonasera from Miami!*

Hello my fellow expats! 

I'm new to this, so I start by introducing myself: My name is Stephanie, I'm 23 years old and I recently came back from Sorrento with a study abroad program. I absolutely loved it there and will be graduating soon with my bachelors from a local university here in Miami.

Of course, I have been thinking and searching what to do once graduating, but I have put it to thought to possibly move to Italy. For those foreigners who moved there, how's your daily life like? Are you happy with your move? 

I also would like to know if looking for employment and housing there is really difficult and what steps did you take to work and move there? And how was it integrating yourselves to the Italian lifestyle? 

I don't mean to bombard you all with questions, but I am quite inexperienced when it comes to moving elsewhere especially since I've lived here most of my life. This would really be a huge jump for me! 

I would appreciate every response!!!!! 

Hugs from Miami!!


----------



## fillipio99

Hello there. I visit sorrento at least once a year. Is a beautiful town and would very much like to live there myself.

I tried 400 jobs whilst I was over, and sadly I did not succeed in finding ANY work whatsoever. I still haven't given up yet though. S I would recommend you keep trying.

The language barrier has always been quite difficult for me. I would suggest that if you do not speak fluent Italian then LEARN IT.

You will succeed ANYWHERE of you speak thier language.

All the wry best

Phil



StephViana said:


> Hello my fellow expats!
> 
> I'm new to this, so I start by introducing myself: My name is Stephanie, I'm 23 years old and I recently came back from Sorrento with a study abroad program. I absolutely loved it there and will be graduating soon with my bachelors from a local university here in Miami.
> 
> Of course, I have been thinking and searching what to do once graduating, but I have put it to thought to possibly move to Italy. For those foreigners who moved there, how's your daily life like? Are you happy with your move?
> 
> I also would like to know if looking for employment and housing there is really difficult and what steps did you take to work and move there? And how was it integrating yourselves to the Italian lifestyle?
> 
> I don't mean to bombard you all with questions, but I am quite inexperienced when it comes to moving elsewhere especially since I've lived here most of my life. This would really be a huge jump for me!
> 
> I would appreciate every response!!!!!
> 
> Hugs from Miami!!


----------



## pg3340

*New to this site*

Hi, For the past 3 years I have been living 4 months (summer months) in a small town just 3 kilometers from Sorrento (Meta di Sorrento) The winter months I live in Florida but originally from New York. I have been coming here all my life as my father was born here. Every day I am learning something new regarding this area. I understand some of the language and speak a little to get by. I would like to meet English speaking people.If anyone is interested, please let me know. I have my dual citizenship. Looking for work here is difficult and I was even considering volunteering just to get my foot in the door.

I love this area of Italy, there are plenty of things to do (free outdoor concerts) etc. 

Mena


----------



## pg3340

Hi Deborah,

I am here till oct 2nd in a small town outside of Sorrento. I go to Sorrento often and could meet up. Let me know if you are still living here and are interested.

Mena


----------

